# Cat Litter: Crystals vs Clumping



## burrows42000 (Jan 8, 2005)

We have recently switched to the crystals on the advice of our vet, claiming that it lasts longer and gives off no odour. Well the odour part is true, however we found that the clumping littler went a longer way.

Does anybody else use the crystals and what do you think about it?


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

I liked the odor control of the crystals when I used them, but the price made me switch after a short while. When I read this thread I switched to chick starter feed and I love it. It works just as well as World's Best Cat Litter and it's a LOT cheaper. I use Du-Mor non-medicated chick starter. I get it in 50lb. bags at Tractor Supply Company for about 12 bucks.

PS- Your cat Demon looks a lot like my Dude! Dude's a little "Demon" too! :lol:

(Edit)
Heh, I should have noticed you live in Turkey, I doubt there's a Tractor Supply store there! Anyway, I'm sure there are places in Turkey where you can get chick starter feed. Give it a try.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I use a combo of crystals and clumping litter. 

I know you can buy it already mixed, but the crystals in the mixed litters are so tiny. I like the big crystals that come in their own container. 

I've been thinking about switching to the chick starter, though -- several people here swear by it, and you can't beat the price.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

We have now devised our own concoction of what we find to be the BEST ODOR CONTROL as well as ease in caring for the litter box.
We use a mixture of Tidy Cats Multiple Small Spaces Cat Litter in combination with Tidy Cats Crystals. We also use about 5 inches in the litterboxes which prevents the urine from seeping to the bottom and smelling up the litter pan. We use probably 7 parts clumping litter to 3 parts crystals and mix it up. WORKS GREAT! We have 4 litter boxes and they are odor free!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

debo said:


> We have now devised our own concoction of what we find to be the BEST ODOR CONTROL as well as ease in caring for the litter box.
> We use a mixture of Tidy Cats Multiple Small Spaces Cat Litter in combination with Tidy Cats Crystals. We also use about 5 inches in the litterboxes which prevents the urine from seeping to the bottom and smelling up the litter pan. We use probably 7 parts clumping litter to 3 parts crystals and mix it up. WORKS GREAT! We have 4 litter boxes and they are odor free!


I've done a similar concoction and it worked really well. I've used the crystals by themselves...3 cats and 2 litterboxes and they didn't dry out nearly fast enough, so it was stinky. I suppose if I had the 4 litterboxes recommended for 3 cats it may have been fine...but 2 works fine if I use clumping litter by itself or clumping with crystals, so I'm sticking with that.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Oooopppps! We actually have FIVE litterboxes! Forgot about the newest one we added last week with little Giz!


----------



## burrows42000 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi again, 

Sorry I know this thread is pretty old, but I was a little confused on what chick starter is, is it basically baby chicken food, coarse crushed corn?

Thanks,

Esen
x


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Its chicken feed if I'm not mistaken :? .


----------



## burrows42000 (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks DesnBaby,

By the way, your Baby looks so pretty in her new signature.

Esen


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome :wink: , thank you!


----------

